
Show HN: I built a domain name generator for your side-projects - thomasyoung99
https://www.phracy.com
======
enonevets
The first result it generated was polyacetlyne (or something similar). I
didn’t check if it was actually available.

The second was musey.com which was already taken.

Third was koreatown.com, also taken.

Putting aside that most of these names are probably not something I’d randomly
go with, the fact that they’re taken means they aren’t available for use
anyway.

~~~
thomasyoung99
Thank you for your feedback. Problem fixed! Now the site only display words
with length <= 8 and unregistered.

~~~
enonevets
Nice. How are you pulling the dictionary terms for each word?

------
pachico
Very well done. I got names that really surprised me that they were available.
Good job!

------
groundpepper
I love clever domain name projects. I got bobicle.com, pretty good!

~~~
thomasyoung99
I'm glad to hear that! :)

------
sturza
I got "interbilateral"

~~~
thomasyoung99
If you're not satisfied, you can refresh to get another one ;)

